# Malts Day Out



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The malts, me and some friends were at _"The Walk"_ last weekend. 

I took many pictures of the day. Here are some of Snowy and Crystal I thought of sharing with you all here before I transfer them to my external hard drive. Enjoy .....

Monster Snowy had his polo shirt on









my two babies :wub::wub: Crystal had her flip-flop bow on from BowBiz








The malts were more curious on everything around them than posing for me. So I snapped some more pic to see if I was gonna get a good one of them both looking at me ... friends and I call out "SNOWY ...CRYSTAL", but nop.. not interested


















Snowy hears his name, but yawns instead









The best I could get









lost in this pic









and this 









but believe me, they are there in the above pictures  Here is the proof









somebody had plenty of time in hand to paint this 









It was early in the morning. We waited for some places to open until we had out breakfast there









We first had a lovely walk









Malts posed









The malts again









S&C: "there is a bootiful beach der too, but mama didn't allow us to go there that day"









Snowy and Crystal advise: "if you saw mama's camera in her hand, RUN and refuse to hang out with her. She will bore you with her stops and picture taking"









Somebody isn't interested to pose at all









Social-bug among his pals









Enough with pictures ... dont wanna bore you more lol  Have a wonderful weekend
hugs
Kat


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great pics, as usual Kat!! We hope you & the fluffs have a good weekend too!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics Kat!
Looks like they had an awesome time!
Where you live looks so pretty!
Snowy looks so cool in his polo shirt and I love Crystals bow!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love these photos!! You always take the best ones and S & C are always so happy-go-lucky looking!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Kat, LOVE these pics, just wonderful. And your babies are adorable!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Not boring us one bit Kat. I gotta tell ya, actually I know I've told ya before, but S&C have the most fun life. They are ALWAYS smiling and going somewhere adventurous! I love going along with them. As always amazing pics of adorable, loveable S&C!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh those weren't boring at all!!! I always look forward to pics of Snowy and Crystal. They are just too cute and oh so very curious. Also love the way Snowy wears his collar - it's very cool. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, I loved the pictures! Cannot get enough of Snowy and Crystal. Such a lovely place, all nice an clean and the babies looked like they had a ball. The breakfast area looked like a great to eat.....what did the babies eat??? They are the cutest malts bar none!!! Thanks for sharing:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Love all the piccies,they're so cute in their "on the town" adventures. Love the profile piccie of him diving in the pool,he looks like he should be on the cover of Life magazine.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

LOVE the pictures! S&C look great, as always. Now I want to visit Dubai more than ever!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How could you bore us with your pictures?...your babies are so precious and I enjoyed looking at each and every one of them.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, I loved you pictures and I always do. The pups look great and I'm betting they had a good time even if you did have that camera with you. 

That area looks beautiful! I'd love to take the girls shopping there. :yes:


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the pictures! Keep them coming. There's no such thing as too many!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

loved all the pictures of S&C Kat!! yes, keep them coming!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Great pictures - Looks like you all had so much fun!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

They are very photogenic... I love that they have little friends along the way too! The one on your avatar is adorable - what an athlete!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What fun photos! They really tell a story and show off how Snowy loves to do his own thing. LOL


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww amazing pics! your malts always seem so happy

i have such a soft spot for your snowy :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

What a beautiful location and gorgeous fluffs! They look like they had a ball, even if they weren't so interested in your photo shoot!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, no way are your pictures ever boring!!!

Snowy and Crystal look as adorable as ever! :wub::wub: I LOVE all of the pictures!

Dubai looks soooooo beautiful! The buildings, the steps, the walkways, streets ... all so beautiful! I wish I could visit there some day.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Amazing pictures! Still loving that camera of yours!  It really looks like Crystal is smiling in that one pic!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You have some very cultured little fluffs there Kat. And I LOVE them so much I just want to smother their fluffy little faces in kisses. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Love :wub: the pictures you did a great job.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, you are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place. The perfect backdrop for the very special little malts, Snowy and Crystal!! Love them and love you, sweetie!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww gorgeous pictures! <3 snowy and crystal


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Love all of the pictures of your little sweeties. :wub: Your photography skills are amazing and what a beautiful place you live.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your words about my two malts <3



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Great pics, as usual Kat!! We hope you & the fluffs have a good weekend too!!


Hope you three are having a great time in the new place and area :chili:



amby said:


> Snowy looks so cool in his polo shirt





Johita said:


> Also love the way Snowy wears his collar - it's very cool. Thank you for sharing!


Snowy: "Fank you, guys ^_^ Dat is how I wuv to wear all my polo shiwts. Mama's fwiend, a polo player, is da one who taught me how to wear it dis way ^_^ He is a pawsome polo player who I wuv to hang out wid"



mom2bijou said:


> I gotta tell ya, actually I know I've told ya before, but S&C have the most fun life. They are ALWAYS smiling and going somewhere adventurous! I love going along with them


awwh thanks Tammy, i try my best to make them have the fun life. If only everyday was a weekend lol that will be super awesome 

I sometimes feel guilty for leaving them home during weekdays. Of course, they aren't home alone, but they love it better when they are outside, exploring and doing something. 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> what did the babies eat???


I got their little doggie treats with me + water along with us - a friend was telling the malts (while we were sitting for breakfast over there), that their food was also from the same place's kitchen  I tell ya though, these two cutie pies were more interested in everything that was there.



michellerobison said:


> Love the profile piccie of him diving in the pool,he looks like he should be on the cover of Life magazine.





maltlovereileen said:


> The one on your avatar is adorable - what an athlete!!!


I love that diving pic of Snowy the fish too  
I love how he stretches his back legs. I entered that picture in a competition and it won :thumbsup:



Cosy said:


> show off how Snowy loves to do his own thing. LOL


He sure does  Crystal is ALWAYS the angel among my two:wub: 

Snowy is a bit of a mischievous malt.



tygrr_lily said:


> i have such a soft spot for your snowy :wub::wub::wub:


The ones who meet them in person also feel that way. Snowy is more interactive with everyone. Crystal is a Mommy's girl. She would kiss everyone and cuddle with them, including strangers if she got the chance, but that will be it - back to mommy. 
Snowy, on the other hand, will be interactive with you. Iis just goofy in front of everyone! He does the funniest things and makes people laugh; such a clown. Crystal will clown around, but only at home  Snowy prefers to interact with everyone. I remember once we were in a train. A guy was sitting opposite us with a red rose in his hand. Monster Snowy thought that the rose was a fun toy because the guy was waving it a little in the air, Snowy stood up and jumped in the air, trying to catch the rose. The guy and Snowy were playing this game until we reached our destination. Among all my friends, Snowy is more popular because of his goofy interactions with them. He surprises them lol



angelgirl599 said:


> Now I want to visit Dubai more than ever!





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I wish I could visit there some day.


you are most welcome to visit ^_^



Romo's mommy said:


> Amazing pictures! Still loving that camera of yours!


awwh Soo, I will get back to your last PM very soon :grouphug:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> You have some very cultured little fluffs there Kat. And I LOVE them so much I just want to smother their fluffy little faces in kisses.


S&C send you their puppy licks :wub:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, you are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place. The perfect backdrop for the very special little malts, Snowy and Crystal!! Love them and love you, sweetie!


:smootch:



Johita said:


> Oh those weren't boring at all





CeeCee's Mom said:


> Cannot get enough of Snowy and Crystal





remy said:


> yes, keep them coming!!!





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kat, no way are your pictures ever boring!!!





sarnoak said:


> I love the pictures! Keep them coming. There's no such thing as too many!





donnad said:


> How could you bore us with your pictures?...your babies are so precious and I enjoyed looking at each and every one of them.


loool I have to tell you, I snap TONES of their pictures; don't want for people to be sick of S&C one day :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Kat,
That was so much fun! I felt like I was on a mini passport vacation. C&S are adorable and thanks for including me in your adventures. Your babies are very lucky. You also taught me a tip. Thanx in advance. The puppia harness on top of the shirt. I never would of thought of that in a million years.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh my gosh. those two troopers honestly. if only they knew how sweet they look on those pics...awwwhhhhh:wub:
those 'lost in the pic-monstaer-stairs' pics are sooo sweet.
very colourful and clean it looks where you live. I like it.

thanks for sharing those pictures with us :aktion033:*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

lovely photos ,YOUR DOGS ARE BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwweeeee, I ♥ Snowy and Crystal so much!!! Seeing Snowy and Crystal makes my day, Kat!!! They always make me smile and soooo happy! :wub::wub: I just wish I could hug and love on both of them. Snowy is Mr. Popular isn't he? :thumbsup: His loveable out-going personality always comes through in your beautiful pics! I love his polo shirt! Crystal is adorable in her bow, too! :heart: Thanks for sharing another great adventure. I would love to come and visit you, someday! Dubai is so beautiful and clean. But, only problem is....I don't think Josey could take the flight?  All my love to you, Kat, and Snowy and Crystal. ♥


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your words everyone 



barefoot contessa said:


> You also taught me a tip. Thanx in advance. The puppia harness on top of the shirt. I never would of thought of that in a million years.


wohoo ^_^ Glad that my overload picture thread came in handy for you:chili: :thumbsup:
Another tip for puppia harness: only make sure that the harness holds the fluff pretty well, doesn't get loose. Some have mentioned that their harnesse from Puppia do get loose. However, I haven't experienced that with mine (I had them for almost 2 years now). I am happy with these two specific harnesses - never had to re-adjust their sizes after the malts pulled on them. They do hold on them pretty well  when I put a shirt on before the harness, I adjust its size to make it fit the malt with his shirt on .. love it 



HEINI said:


> *those 'lost in the pic-monstaer-stairs' pics are sooo sweet.*


lol dear Becky ^_^ Glad that you liked these two specific pictures. When I showed them to my sister, she said that the malts look like white 'dots' there 



suzimalteselover said:


> Snowy is Mr. Popular isn't he? :thumbsup: His loveable out-going personality always comes through in your beautiful pics! I would love to come and visit you, someday! Dubai is so beautiful and clean. But, only problem is....I don't think Josey could take the flight?


Indeed he is among everyone who met the two of them. You will hear comments/requests like: "please bring Snowy and his sister along with you".. awwh Princess Crystal is fine with Snowy having the spotlight among everyone else. As long as she is the spotlight of her mommy's heart, she is the happiest girl :wub: 

oh dearest Suzi, you are moooost welcome to visit  the malts will be your tourist guides :heart: 

For a flight as long as this, it is better to have the fluff along *if* the stay was SO LONG. Otherwise, I don't think if precious Josey will enjoy an extremely long flight for only a short visit. There are many who travel to the US for a long stay in the States; then back again to Dubai with their fluffs. My professor is one of the many. He travels to California every summer with his west high land white terrier, stays there for 3 months and then returns. I've never done it with S&C though. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

They are so well behaved! They do nice stay for you!

LOVE all the photos! Thanks for sharing. :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

malteserus said:


> They are so well behaved! *They do nice stay for you!*
> 
> LOVE all the photos! Thanks for sharing. :aktion033:


You know, I am so proud of them because of that (listening when I ask them to stay there even when I walk away). They do not move from their place until I go to them. The two of them master their *wait* trick pretty well. I can trust them here for listening to my *wait* command and seeing my hand signal. Snowy doesn't believe in the command *pose* for the camera when he is outside though  

I am really happy to read that you enjoyed looking through these ppictures.

hugs
Kat


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Your babies are so gorgeous. Love 'em both.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pics of Snowy and Crystal, Kat! Seems that you and the malts have spent a fantastic day! 
I also wish the weekends would be a bit longer ...! 

Love that pic with the beautiful view to the beach, I'm a bit jealous but hope to come there one day! :chili:
By the way, Snowy looks very sporty in his polo shirt! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Love your adventures. Great photos!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Kara said:


> Love 'em both.


love your 2 cuties too and hope to see them in pictures soon :wub::wub:



Alexa said:


> hope to come there one day! :chili:
> By the way, Snowy looks very sporty in his polo shirt!


I also hope you can visit one day:grouphug: 

Snowy is a sporty malt - so I think that polo fits him :wub:



EmmasMommy said:


> Love your adventures. Great photos!


Glad that you loved the photos 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that does it I'm sending Matilda over, she never stays in one placeI tried to train the girl:mellow:she has such a strong will:blush:she needs her awntie to train her:chili:.:wub: I love your pictures, you do live in a beautiful country, Snowy and Crystal have a wonderful mommy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pictures of Snowy & Crystal on their outing Kat. I can see they're use to being photographed in a lot of different places. Boo & Hannah would been running all over the place or right under my feet all tangled up in their leashes.lol Snowy & Crystal are such lucky fluffs to have so many outings in such beautiful & interesting settings. I love all of your pictures & love those sweet Fluffs even more.:wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm sending Matilda over, she never stays in one placeI tried to train the girl:mellow:she has such a strong will:blush:she needs her awntie to train her:chili:


Oh my!!!! PAULA, bring her over and I promise to teach her *wait* ... I don't promise if I will be able to return her back though - a malt with that personality of similar to Snowy (and a bit of Melon) is a TREASURE in my heart:wub:



momtoboo said:


> Great pictures of Snowy & Crystal on their outing Kat. I can see they're use to being photographed in a lot of different places. Boo & Hannah would been running all over the place or right under my feet all tangled up in their leashes.lol Snowy & Crystal are such lucky fluffs to have so many outings in such beautiful & interesting settings. I love all of your pictures & love those sweet Fluffs even more.:wub::wub:


awwh Sue, when Paula sends Matilda, maybe B&H should also come:wub::wub::wub: I will SURE be in MALTESE HEAVEN!!!

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------

